# HDMI Switching Preamp



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Are there any out there worth having right now? If so, who makes them?

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

JCD said:


> Are there any out there worth having right now? If so, who makes them?
> 
> JCD


Whats your budget???
and 
YES


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Anthem 50 and D2 are both HDMI but like $4500 and $6500 respectively. I know Pioneers' new VSX-84/82TXVi both have a feature to shut off the internal amp and use it as just a preamp. These are what I would consider in a reasonable price range.

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> The Anthem 50 and D2 are both HDMI but like $4500 and $6500 respectively. I know Pioneers' new VSX-84/82TXVi both have a feature to shut off the internal amp and use it as just a preamp. These are what I would consider in a reasonable price range.
> 
> ~Bob


Here is some more options:
If you don't care about video processing you may wanna look at AVM40
4 hdmi inputs without video processing (and you should be able to get it for about $3.2k)
Denon will give you 2 to 3 inputs which will depend on models
AVR-3806 with 2
AVR-2807 with 2
AVR-4306 with 3
Pioneer:
VSX-82TXS and below with 3 or less
VSX-84TXSi with 4
You will need at least 3 
Hope this helps


----------

